# Ostarine mk-2866 BULK!!



## IronPhil

Hi guys,

So got me a bottle of Ostarine!

Not many logs about this sarm especially using it for a mini bulk! So here goes nothing.

Going to run 17.5mg a day for 6 weeks

Current stats:

6'3"

210pounds

Eating 3500cals a day, very clean, will post meals if people are interested enough.

Deadlift - 110kg x 9

Flat bench - 90 x 8

Squat - 90 x 15

I train 3 times a week, with a push, pull, legs split.

Basically gonna use this to try and pack on as much lean mass as possible!! Please subscribe, I will update daily with how things are going!!

Phil


----------



## IronPhil

Just did my first 17.5ml. Tasted RANK!! Going to have to mix it with something for sure.

Left such a warm feeling in my mouth was actually kinda nice...

Going to workout tonight, pull day, not expecting to feel the Ostarine for a few days though.


----------



## madmuscles

Good luck, i'll be watching:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Will be watching with interest too. Good luck


----------



## dailos81

Got the same today mate I'm running it at 12.5 mg a day for 6wks,


----------



## jaycue2u

IronPhil said:


> Tasted RANK!! Going to have to mix it with something for sure.


Dont mix it with anything, it makes things worse!!! Just draw in enough osta into the syringe, clean off the excess, then make sure you have a drink to hand and make sure you get it on the back of the tonggue then wash back.

There are SO many ways to misconstrue that!!


----------



## IronPhil

Good to have you all on board!! Helps a lot.

Workout was intense!! Felt really focused and more energy than normal, could just be in my mind tho.

Deadlift 110 x 10,10,10

Bent over row 77.5 x 12,11,11

Wide grip underhand chins BW+2.5 8,8,8

Barbell curl 40 x 12,12,12

Inc DB curl 17.5 x 12,11,11

Abs ball crunch 75

Felt a little sick. Going to take Ostarine in the morning rather than pre workout see what difference it makes

Pumps were insane and looked seriously vascular all workout

Overall good start! :thumbup: suspect some of it is in the head tho


----------



## IronPhil

jaycue2u said:


> Dont mix it with anything, it makes things worse!!! Just draw in enough osta into the syringe, clean off the excess, then make sure you have a drink to hand and make sure you get it on the back of the tonggue then wash back.
> 
> There are SO many ways to misconstrue that!!


Haha ok thanks mate! To be fair downing some juice afterwards and sucking a mint seemed to work!

Did enjoy the warm feeling it gave me inside, wish it was winter!


----------



## bigrod1982

Interesting! I was considering purchasing?

How do i subscribe ??


----------



## IronPhil

bigrod1982 said:


> Interesting! I was considering purchasing?
> 
> How do i subscribe ??


Go for it mate! not much info out there atm, just gotta try it I figure!

Should be a button at the bottom of the thread I think mate, or if on your phone then go options and subscribe.... I do it all through tapatalk so not too sure sorry bud!


----------



## jaycue2u

I used this during my last PCT and my strength increased over my on cycle strength! Going to finish off my bottle starting next week when I drop my cals, run it @ 10mg for 40 days, see how that pans out


----------



## madmuscles

bigrod1982 said:


> Interesting! I was considering purchasing?
> 
> How do i subscribe ??


At the top of the thread after the op's first post is a grey bar, on the right is a tab that says "Thread tools" hit that and a bar comes out that says subscribe:thumbup1:


----------



## IronPhil

Update: had the worst nights sleep EVER.

I seemed to have so much energy that I just wasn't tired, and ended up lying there for ages.

Also woke up several times in a sweat.


----------



## m118

awesome

osta does impact on sleep in some people for the first few days, most likely due to its 24 hrs half life and it still whizzing around, but should pass soon


----------



## IronPhil

> awesome
> 
> osta does impact on sleep in some people for the first few days, most likely due to its 24 hrs half life and it still whizzing around, but should pass soon


Good yeah I hope it goes! Last night I did take it at like 7pm, today I have taken it at 7am, so hoping it will be wearing off by night!!


----------



## IronPhil

Some may call me boring, but I have the same meals every single day! I like them and its easier to keep track of my macros.

They go like this:

Meal 1: homemade turkey burgers with olive oil

Handful almonds

Meal 2: whey, casein, oats shake

Meal 3: brown rice, avacado, tuna

Meal 4: chicken, cottage cheese, spinach, seeds

Meal 5: cod, broccoli, sweet potato (pre workout)

Meal 6: whey, casein, oats, dextrose shake (post workout)

Gonna hit the gym in a couple of hours, can only ever fit it in last thing in the day!

Will update how it goes!


----------



## IronPhil

So another good session last night!

Really feel like this Ostarine is giving me loads of energy!!

Strength also seems up too, even though last night was only day 2, can't wait for the next few weeks!!

Bench press 85kg x 9,8,8

Dumbell press 35 x 12,12,11

Shoulder press 30 x 11,10,10

Lat raise 17.5 x 10,10,10

Close grip bench 60 x 9,8,8

Dips BW x 12,11,11

Still seriously giving me the night sweats, but slept better.

Seem to also be keeping pumps all day long, nice and hard.

:thumbup:


----------



## Slater7

This might seem like a dumb question but how do you adminester it? Do you pop the right amount into a syringe and swollow it?


----------



## IronPhil

Slater7 said:


> This might seem like a dumb question but how do you adminester it? Do you pop the right amount into a syringe and swollow it?


No dumb questions here mate!

Yeah just draw up the right amount and send it straight down the throat!!

Due to the taste have found the best method to be hit right at the back of the tongue!


----------



## Slater7

IronPhil said:


> Due to the taste have found the best method to be hit right at the back of the tongue!


Thats what my girl says!!!

Ha cheers mate. I'll keep an eye on how you get on.


----------



## IronPhil

Update:

So today was rest day. This stuff seems to make me buzz all day! It actually made me feel awake. Seem to sweat a lot more too.

Saw the gf, and libido is through the roof I must say lol.

All good so far! Some legs tomorrow and will weigh in.


----------



## besa

Gd stuff mate I will be experimenting with stuff after my igf1-des cycle so really appreciate all your feed back on it .

Though mine will be in tablet form.


----------



## IronPhil

Appetite increase is BIG due to this stuff. Trying hard not to stuff my face, gotta keep this bulk cleeean!


----------



## Craig660

What are the thoughts of taking this stuff whilst on cycle ?


----------



## madmuscles

Op are you taking this with food or on an empty stomach?


----------



## IronPhil

Craig660 said:


> What are the thoughts of taking this stuff whilst on cycle ?


You certainly could do, see no reason why not! Think its pretty weak compared to AAS tho, so not sure it would really add that much to a cycle.


----------



## IronPhil

madmuscles said:


> Op are you taking this with food or on an empty stomach?


I'm taking it on am empty stomach dude. Doesn't seem to present any problems!


----------



## Craig660

Whats the recommended time you can eat afterwards


----------



## IronPhil

Craig660 said:


> Whats the recommended time you can eat afterwards


Don't think it really matters mate. Due to its 24hour half life its gonna be in your system all day anyway!

I've taken it in the morning, had a meal straight after, another 2 meals before hitting the gym, and still felt its full effect!!


----------



## IronPhil

Just got back from the gym.

Had an awesome session, by my standards anyway!!

Squat 95kg x 10,10,10

Wide grip underhand chin BW+2.5kg x 9,9,9

Bent Row 80 x 11,10,8

Barbell curl 42.5 x 9,8,9

Incline DB curl 17.5 x 12,12,12

Felt like I would never get tired!! So much energy!

Pump today was insane. Expecting it to last all weekend, pumps seem to stay around!!

Strength is notably up now.

Weighed in, gained a pound already.

Really pleased with this stuff!!


----------



## Slater7

Hey man, another newbie question, I've done quite a lot of research on ostarine and its going to be my first ever cycle so I'm not used to using and measuring with syringes. I have this syringe http://www.uniquemicals.com/product_info.php?products_id=31 now am I right in thinking that by drawing up to 1ml = 25mg? So if I wanted to take 12.5 I'd draw it up half way to 0.5?


----------



## IronPhil

Slater7 said:


> Hey man, another newbie question, I've done quite a lot of research on ostarine and its going to be my first ever cycle so I'm not used to using and measuring with syringes. I have this syringe http://www.uniquemicals.com/product_info.php?products_id=31 now am I right in thinking that by drawing up to 1ml = 25mg? So if I wanted to take 12.5 I'd draw it up half way to 0.5?


Yo, good to hear from you!!

Yeah that's spot on mate, half a syringe will be 12.5mg! Sounds a good dose. How long you gonna run it for?

Heard good things about uniquemicals.com but if your in the UK man I would look at researchsarms.co.uk I reckon it would work out cheaper and defo quicker!!


----------



## m118

sounds like its going well


----------



## IronPhil

m118 said:


> sounds like its going well


Yeah really is mate! I keep looking at how your mates doing on this gw too!

Even on this I'm actually finding something similar....gaining muscle but seems my abs are getting more visible!!


----------



## Slater7

IronPhil said:


> Yo, good to hear from you!!
> 
> Yeah that's spot on mate, half a syringe will be 12.5mg! Sounds a good dose. How long you gonna run it for?
> 
> Heard good things about uniquemicals.com but if your in the UK man I would look at researchsarms.co.uk I reckon it would work out cheaper and defo quicker!!


Brilliant mate good to know I had that bit right.

I haven't fully decided how I'm gonna run it yet, but I'm leaning towards 4 weeks anavar 4 weeks ostarine (maybe 6 if I have no concerning sides).

Yeah I ordered from researchsarms, delivery was quick! I'll probs do a log.


----------



## IronPhil

Always rest over the weekend.

But will be back on it tonight!! Push session.

So over the weekend, libido has been MASSIVE!!

Definitely looking more cut up too...don't know if I will see much change in the scales this week....seem to be recomping!!

Gaining mass, but also looking more lean.

Hoping that now at the 1 week mark the strength gains will really kick in!!


----------



## IronPhil

Not a bad workout!!

Flat bench 85kg x 9,9,9

Incline DB press 35 x 11,11,10

DB shoulder press 30 x 12, 27.5 x 10,10

DB lateral raise 17.5 x 12,11,11

Close Grip Bench 60 x 9,9,10

No strength explosions just yet... but a steady increase.

Muscles feel hard 24/7 and the pump is insane!

Was doing a set and got a massive headache, felt like I popped something in my brain!! Does anyone know if this stuff raises your blood pressure?


----------



## IronPhil

Weight also now up 2 pounds, going alright!


----------



## Blinkey

From what little I know about this chem, it could be a good compromise if you cannot take PH or aas due to work related drug testing issues.

As far as I know there is no test for this ost


----------



## IronPhil

The Vegetarian said:


> From what little I know about this chem, it could be a good compromise if you cannot take PH or aas due to work related drug testing issues.
> 
> As far as I know there is no test for this ost


Precisely why I'm on it!

I'll let you know! I work a lot on site and due to be tested in the next few weeks so fingers crossed!!


----------



## Craig660

Any updates, interested in this for use whilst in PCT


----------



## IronPhil

Craig660 said:


> Any updates, interested in this for use whilst in PCT


Yes it has been a while since an update! Training tonight at 8ish.

Last session:

Deadlift 112.5kg x 10,9,8

Bent Row 30 x 11,10,10

Wide grip chin 2.5 x 10,10,10

BB curl 42.5 x 10,10,10

Inc DB curl 17.5 x 12,12 then 20 x 8

Felt great and very strong but again got a shattering headache halfway through a heavy set.

Think its the high blood pressure, really ruins my workouts at the moment!!

Will weigh in tonight see how we're doing.

Anyone got any foods or meds suggestions to lower the bp and stop headaches??


----------



## IronPhil

Solid workout tonight!! Had very little sleep last night but still loads of energy in the gym!

Really strong tonight, sets felt easier than normal and was able to squeeze out some extra reps!

Flat BB Bench press 85 x 10,9,8

Incline DB press 35 x 12,12,12

Seat DB shoulder press 30 x 11,10 then 27.5 x 10

DB lateral raise 17.5 x 12,14 then 20 x 9

Close grip bench 20 x 11,9,8

Weight currently about 5lbs up. Not going to be able to eat much this week due to working on site, so doubt I will add much this week.

Feeling good on this stuff! Also kinda starting to enjoy the taste.....weirdo lol


----------



## Craig660

Has your diet been better than normal due to being on this or has it been the same ?


----------



## IronPhil

Craig660 said:


> Has your diet been better than normal due to being on this or has it been the same ?


Its been my normal bulking diet mate, which is always clean, and at the mo is 3500cals

:thumbup:


----------



## Dazza

Zclock said:


> Anyone know if there is a cheaper source for ostarine than researchsarms? With good quality aswell?


Well there is uniquechemicals in the us. There it's 50mg per ml and it's just £35 so you get 3x more value roughly.

Trouble is im not sure if they use dmso as a carrier, so you might lose out on the joint benefits there.

My rat is running osta at 12.5mg as part of pct, and he loves it. Recomp is going very well, muscle has remained the same as he's on 1800kcals but his abs are getting more noticeable.

And hunger is way up.


----------



## madmuscles

Dazzza said:


> Well there is uniquechemicals in the us. There it's 50mg per ml and it's just £35 so you get 3x more value roughly.
> 
> Trouble is im not sure if they use dmso as a carrier, so you might lose out on the joint benefits there.
> 
> My rat is running osta at 12.5mg as part of pct, and he loves it. Recomp is going very well, muscle has remained the same as he's on 1800kcals but his abs are getting more noticeable.
> 
> And hunger is way up.


Dmso?

Noticing any mood benefits Dazza?


----------



## capo

Zclock said:


> Anyone know if there is a cheaper source for ostarine than researchsarms? With good quality aswell?


This is who I use for it and its made in tablet form by Airi Labs

http://www.topdotshop.com/Store/tabid/129/CategoryID/1/List/0/Level/1/ProductID/31/Default.aspx?SortField=EAN%2cEAN


----------



## jaycue2u

IronPhil said:


> Anyone got any foods or meds suggestions to lower the bp and stop headaches??


Have you actually measured your BP? Whats your water intake like? I use celery seend extract on PH cycles and this sorts my BP / headaches right out


----------



## Dazza

madmuscles said:


> Dmso?
> 
> Noticing any mood benefits Dazza?


Dimethyl sulfoxide

http://www.dmso.org/articles/information/muir.htm

Mood wise, well im not the slightest bit stressed, and i am a bit chattier than usual which is rare. So yeah im nice and chilled atm.

Haven't noticed anything majorly anabolic wise, though apparently that part kicks in after two weeks or so.

But vascularity is way up, and i get good pumps from it.

It's a solid product for sure, and has really helped my feeling ropey when i started my pct on saturday.

But you will have sleep problems for a few days, you just don't run out of steam on this stuff, it's not a buzz you just feel like a teenager all over again 

Also because im being real strict with dieting, fat loss has been revved up over my mdien cycle, now that is impressing me and bear in mind i've tried a lot of fat burners, plus im running it with recompadrol which is a ppar antagonist so similar in action to the gw sarm.


----------



## nidhogg

Anyone know if the bottle has to be shaken before use? I just got this myself and theres tons of **** leaking out from the edges every time i shake it.

Since there is nothing floating around in there i assume this is fully dissolved and not suspended like it is in PEG300 for instance, so there is no need to shake?


----------



## IronPhil

nidhogg said:


> Anyone know if the bottle has to be shaken before use? I just got this myself and theres tons of **** leaking out from the edges every time i shake it.
> 
> Since there is nothing floating around in there i assume this is fully dissolved and not suspended like it is in PEG300 for instance, so there is no need to shake?


Yeah no need to shake it mate! Should just be a clear liquid that's ready to go :thumbup:


----------



## IronPhil

Ought to do an update really!

Into my 5th week.

So not that impressed atm. Think I am getting immune to the stuff, not feeling the focus I had before.

Weight gain so far is about 6lb, so just over a lb a week. I feel like I could have done that without the osta.

BP still high, still sweat massively all the time as well, so its definitely still in my system!

Well 2 weeks left See how they go really. Perhaps I was optimistic hoping this would help on a bulk. :banghead:


----------



## Craig660

IronPhil said:


> Ought to do an update really!
> 
> Into my 5th week.
> 
> So not that impressed atm. Think I am getting immune to the stuff, not feeling the focus I had before.
> 
> Weight gain so far is about 6lb, so just over a lb a week. I feel like I could have done that without the osta.
> 
> BP still high, still sweat massively all the time as well, so its definitely still in my system!
> 
> Well 2 weeks left See how they go really. Perhaps I was optimistic hoping this would help on a bulk. :banghead:


Most people have not been impressed with it from what I have read, was hoping to see something different from you


----------



## IronPhil

Craig660 said:


> Most people have not been impressed with it from what I have read, was hoping to see something different from you


Sorry to disappoint!!

Well its not over yet, gotta be optimistic!!

Another session in half an hour, let you know how it goes!


----------



## Guest

IronPhil said:


> Weight gain so far is about 6lb, so just over a lb a week. I feel like I could have done that without the osta.


To be fair if thats all lean mass then its not bad going. If you were to gain 6lbs in 5 weeks naturally im reckoning not much of that wld be muscle.

Have you noticed much benefit in your recovery ie reduced DOMS?


----------



## Craig660

To be fair I will still give it a blast, just for the feel good factor for a couple of week


----------



## Borris345

i have just got some of this. does it make a difference if i put the 0.5ml in a pint of water?? i cant taste it at all then but it doesnt alter its effects does it?


----------



## nidhogg

Note to anyone using DMSO solution, dont shake the fkin bottle. Apparently DMSO is also good at dissolving polymercarbons.

I only shook the bottle 3 times when i first got it and the cap to the bottle is cracked completely

Now i have 3/5 left with some nice polyethene in it or whatever the cap is made of


----------



## IronPhil

RS86 said:


> To be fair if thats all lean mass then its not bad going. If you were to gain 6lbs in 5 weeks naturally im reckoning not much of that wld be muscle.
> 
> Have you noticed much benefit in your recovery ie reduced DOMS?


I suppose your right I've always been a pessimist!!

Yeah it massively reduced DOMS to the point where I had no idea I had worked out the day before!!

Only having come off it do I now realise the difference it was making.


----------



## Justin Cider

subbed


----------



## IronPhil

BBK said:


> subbed


Its all over mate sorry 

I just reawakened the thread to pass a final thought or 2!!


----------



## jocksir

A lot of folk saying ostas better when cutting due to the nutrient partitioning effect, the few folk I've spoke are running well below maintenence cals and keeping their lean mass but shifting fat, I was using for a recomp but I'm now on a cut before I try a clean bulk.


----------

